# What does it mean???



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi everyone! I am new on the forum, and I am seeking answers to some burning questions about my new cockatiel, Billy.
When I come and talk with him, he rocks back and forth alternating his feet, and sometimes holds one up to me for a few seconds, then goes back to rocking. While he does this, his crest is flat with a curl in the back, and he is making squawking noises. Is he happy? How can I tell he is happy? I got Billy from a family friend, and he is 9 years old, so I am really interested in providing a fun and safe home for him. Any suggestions?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I can't tell for sure, but this sounds like threat behavior to me! Does he hiss or act like he's trying to bite? Since you just got him he may be afraid of you, and he's trying to act tough to scare you away. 

You'll make friends faster if you avoid upsetting him. Spend time in the room with him and talk to him, but generally stay at a distance that he's comfortable with. Be slow and gentle when you're near the cage. Cockatiels love millet spray, so put a piece in the cage for him to eat. Delicious food will help him feel more comfortable in his new home! When that spray is gone, start offering him millet spray that you're holding in your hand. He may not be confident enough to eat it at first, but he'll eventually go for it. Food bribery is a great way to make friends with a bird.

But if you think this assessment is wrong, the other alternative is that he likes you and is displaying some courtship behavior for you! His body language will be much friendlier in that case, and it should be fairly easy to tell whether he's being aggressive or not.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes that is a threat behavior! The rocking is fear and readiness to strike and the foot up is a threat. Although that is unusual for a 'tiel it is a common parrot behavior. I would attempt to just sit near him and talk softly to him and make sure you are not towering above him. That is very scary for a 'tiel and makes them see you as a predator.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike will put a foot up for a few seconds to me once in a while, when he is in his cage for him it means pick me up right now. He does not rock though. Sounds like your new tiel feels threatened. When watching or looking at your new tiel don't forget to blink/look away. Like Sweetrsue mentioned you don't want to seem like a predator.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I agree with everyone else. I have never seen a tiel put a food up though?? Our amazon does it, sometimes just because he likes to hold hands (I know he's weird,lol) but if he's rocking it means he's going to grab your finger and bite!
The rocking back and forth is a "back off I'm gonna bite you" signal.

I find that if you close your eyes for a few minutes or even turn away it helps (they will return the favor too) I was once told by a behaviorist (don't laugh it's true) that this was your way of saying I won't eat you, when they do it back they are telling you it's ok, I won't eat you either.
Predators stare at their prey, watch a cat sometime. Friends close their eyes or look away.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I find that if you close your eyes for a few minutes or even turn away it helps


Slow, relaxed blinking is also a calming signal. Looking at a bird out of the corner of your eye is also less threatening than looking at it directly. A direct stare is what predators do when they're getting ready to attack!


----------

